# â˜… [A-Dun Morogh] Traditions- und Erwachsenengilde sucht... â˜…



## Jacarandas (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo WoW, hallo Dun Morogh,
Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einer neuen Heimat? Prima - Eure Suche könnte hier zu Ende sein, denn ich möchte Euch hier unser "Exil" vorstellen!

Exil ist eine kleine, etablierte und familiäre Gilde die bereits seit 2006 auf dem Realm Dun Morogh existiert - also weder eine Eintagsfliege noch eine Levelgilde.
Wir sind eine "Mitmachgilde", die von und mit ihren Mitgliedern lebt. Dementsprechend haben wir auch keinen "Chef" sondern lenken uns selbst durch einen Gildenrat. Jeder hat bei uns die gleichen Rechte aber auch die gleichen Pflichten - und das klappt nunmehr seit Jahren prima.

Wir legen in erster Linie Wert auf ein angenehmes Gildenklima - und das in Verbindung mit "erfolgreichen" Raids. Eine ausgewiesene Raidgilde sind wir jedoch nicht, denn wir haben auch viel Spaß in Inis, beim PvP, in alten Schlachtzügen etc.

Klar, jeder definiert Erfolg anders für sich, für uns ist es ein Erfolg wenn ein Boss letztlich liegt auch wenn davor der eine oder andere Wipe lag, wir aber trotzdem unseren Spaß dabei hatten. 

Leute die unentspannt sind, wegen Kleinigkeiten gleich in die Luft gehen oder Raids nur wegen der Ausrüstung besuchen können wir jedoch nicht gebrauchen.

Wir suchen heuer noch entspannte und zuverlässige Leute ab 18 (wohler fühlt Ihr Euch wahrscheinlich ab 25, der Altersdurchschnitt ist Ü30...) für die Gilde und unsere Stammgruppe - fernab von Ogog und Lootgeilheit, legen also eher Wert auf "erwachsenes" Verhalten.

Fakten:
- Wir sind kein Progress-Raid und keine Herogilde und wollen es auch nicht werden
- Wir wollen keine First-Kills
- Wir sind alle erwachsen und wollen unsere Freizeit entspannt genießen
- Wir wollen trotzdem "erfolgreich" mit Spaß und zuverlässigen, netten Leuten WoW geniessen und zusammen raiden.

Aktuell suchen wir also alle Leute denen bewusst ist, dass es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel handelt.

Das wir beim Fokus auf Raids Leute mit gepflegter Ausrüstung suchen, die wissen wie man sich vorbereitet, erwähne ich gar nicht gesondert denn das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Wir suchen und nehmen allerdings auch gerne "Anfänger" mit in den Raid, wenn sie nett und willens sind zu lernen und sich stetig zu verbessern.

Bei Interesse bitte einfach hier oder bei Melocc, Chucknorriß, Nazarian oder Splitterbart ingame melden und unter http://exilgilde.wowstead.com/ bei Bedarf auch gerne über die Gilde informieren und ein Bewerbung hinterlassen. Wenn wir in ein paar Zeilen etwas über Euch erfahren haben, können wir gerne einen gemeinsamen TS Termin ausmachen um uns näher kennenzulernen oder Euch auch zur gegenseitigen "Probe" einladen.

Bis dahin viele Grüße

Euer Exil


----------



## Jacarandas (21. Januar 2013)

es sind bereits nette Leute zu uns gekommen - wäre schön, wenn IHR EUCH auch melden würdet


----------



## Jacarandas (28. Januar 2013)

Moin allerseits.
Heiler und DD - das wär schee !
Meldet Euch, wir freuen uns...

Grüße
SB


----------



## Jacarandas (4. Februar 2013)

...und hops - sind schon sehr nette Leute zu uns gestossen. Nur IHR fehlt noch


----------



## Jacarandas (11. Februar 2013)

Alaaaf und Helau - wir nehmen auch Gnome auf !


----------



## Jacarandas (20. Februar 2013)

erlaube mir mal einen Bergfestschubser am Mittwoch - kommt zu uns !


----------



## Sheilina (20. Februar 2013)

Klingt ja ziemlich vielversprechend. Schade das ich nicht auf Dun Morogh bin. Könnte man bei euch eventuell mit einem neuen Charkter anfangen? Wäre nicht abgeneigt den Server zu wechseln da mir mein alter langsam zu leer wird. Ausserdem wäre es mal interessant die andere Fraktion kennenzulernen.


----------



## Jacarandas (20. Februar 2013)

Grüß Dich Sheilina,

ein Transfer ist ja immer mit einigen Kosten verbunden, daher ist es natürlich grundsätzlich kein Problem mit einem Twink oder gänzlich neuen Char bei uns "reinzuschnuppern" wenn einem unser Konzept zusagt.

Der eigentliche Fokus unserer Suche liegt zwar zur Zeit auf Mitspielern für den Raid aber eine Neuaufnahme von netten Leuten ist ansich gar kein kein Problem.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns bei interesse unter http://exilgilde.wowstead.com ein paar Zeilen hinterlassen könntest. In letzter Zeit sind auch von der Hordenseite ein paar nette Mitspieler zu uns gestossen.

Danke und viele Grüße

Jac


----------



## Jacarandas (25. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen WoW,
kommt zu uns in's Exil - würde mich freuen etwas von Euch zu hören !

Liebe Grüße
Jac


----------



## Jacarandas (7. März 2013)

und nochmals hoch  
Die Rekrutierung ist nun wieder für alle Interessenten geöffnet.


----------



## Jacarandas (11. März 2013)

Schöne neue Woche an Alle!


----------



## Jacarandas (18. März 2013)

Hallo,
wir haben schon einige nette Exilanten dazubekommen - wäre schön, wenn Ihr Euch auch melden würdet 

Mit exilen Grüßen
Jac


----------



## Jacarandas (25. März 2013)

ich schieb mal hoch - wir haben noch ein paar Plätzchen frei


----------



## Jacarandas (2. April 2013)

Guten Morgen uns /schubs - Suche ist noch aktuell!


----------



## Jacarandas (8. April 2013)

Guten Morgen und eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Jacarandas (1. August 2013)

Kommt in's Exil wenn Ihr eine gute Zeit wollt!


----------



## Stardevil_ (7. August 2013)

wenn ihr schon so was wie'n invite stop habt, dann schreibt das auch hier rein


----------



## Jacarandas (8. August 2013)

keine Ahnung was Dich dazu bewegt anzunehmen, wir hätten so etwas wie einen Aufnahmestop freundlicher Forenposter.

 Nette Leute sind uns jedoch immer willkommen!


----------

